# 1969 Case 580 isn't getting fuel



## marks (Apr 7, 2012)

I was using my CK yesterday in the woods for a couple hours moving logs and rocks. When I came out of the woods all of a sudden the tractor just died and would not restart. It turns over and over but won't start like it is not getting fuel. I put 5 gallons in and bled it at the filter but it still wont start. I sprayed some starter fluid in and it turned over faster, but still would not fire. is it possible for the fuel pump to just stop working instantly? Do i need to bleed the system at the injectors? any suggestions?
Also an unrelated issue, forward and backwards there is a delay when i let off the clutch before the tractor moves, so on hills it wants to roll before actually going the way I want it to. It did this before when low on fluid, now it has plenty, maybe even too much. Could that also cause the issue?


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Dealing with the fuel...

I ran into the issue when i ran my IH out of fuel while on my way back from bailing. Died right in front of the drive shed (both convenient and not). So i put in 10 gal of fuel in to limp back to the barn to fully fuel it, but no matter what I did, i couldn't get it to start. I tried bleeding the lines and pump, all the way up to the injectors. I even tried a trick I heard of reversing a shop-vac to blow mode, and held it over the fill point on the fuel tank to pressurize it as I turned it over, got a chug out of her, but that was it. 

I took the fuel filters out and they were clogged. Apparently as I ran it out of fuel, it also pulled the sediment from the bottom of the tank, and clogged up the the filters. After i cleaned them out (diesel, the multipurpose cleaner), i held the shop vac hose back to the fuel tank, pressurized it and as soon as it started to fire, i removed the hose and up she went like nothing happened. Maybe you have run into the same situation?

As for the delay, it could quite possibly be caused by too much fluid. Also, depending on the age of the clutch and the hours on it, the one thing tractor lovers hate most to hear...it may be worn and need to be replaced.

I hope I've helped

-DG


----------

